# Barrel break in



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

Go and google David Tubb Final Finish, Break in done I have done over a dozen weapons with this and it works,:thumbup:


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Because of, or in spite of.......?


----------



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

*Tubb*



Az-Vic said:


> Because of, or in spite of.......?


 checked it out yet


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im not a member of the "break-in" fan club. If I buy a quality barrel, then need to tender it with laborious shoot then clean,and repeat for hours, Im not sure I got a quality barrel?
Here's my break-in technique.....take rifle shooting/hunting, get home, clean and put away. I repeat this technique every time I take that rifle shooting or hunting,and thus far, they have provided a lifetime of accurate shooting pleasure.
The jury is still out on break-in, kinda like global warming. There's those that bow to the break-in gods, and those, like me who are infidels and snicker at the process. Some barrel makers advise to do it, and there are those who strictly reccomend against it.
I would hazzard you could rub your elbows into arthritic oblivion, scratching a penny, or a million over a file, adn never remove the "burrs", that my crude comparison of smoothing barrel steel with copper bullets


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

This is how I break in a barrel.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> This is how I break in a barrel.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_LvPjreNjg


+1

BBob


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the way I do it


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Barrel break in makes your barrel last longer. Doesn't really effect the accuracy.


----------



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

*Time does tell*

I have taken the time and lots of detail to log every round # my casings,track my bullet weights,log the charge and have never had a failure on the range or on mission. Why would you chace damaging your tools CHEYTAC'S and ROBAR'S arn't cheap AK's or SKS and deer don't shoot back. IUST SAY'N


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Like he said,"Tubbs Final Finish", unless you bought a rifle that had a "hand lapped barrel".
A factory barrel is as rough as a cobb. I took a 22-250 that was grouping about 1" at 100yds, used tubbs and got .65 at 200 yds. That says it all............


----------

